# Total shot in the dark....



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone here happen to have or KNOW anyone who has the 12" Sideshow Collectibles Darth Vader? its the last one im missing for the full set of sith.......here is a link to what he looks like!

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=2129


----------

